# I need your best skiff pictures



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

So!

My friend runs an a social media page on Instagram called eveythingskiffs. He’s close to 1k followers. He will give you credit on Instagram if you have an account on here or Instagram. So, drop those pics! Sunsets, beached pics, poling pics, any thing is good! You can also PM him on IG @everythingskiffs.

thanks guys!


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> So!
> 
> My friend runs an a social media page on Instagram called eveythingskiffs. He’s close to 1k followers and his supply on skiff pictures are running low. He will give you credit on Instagram if you have an account on here or Instagram. So, drop those pics! Sunsets, beached pics, poling pics, any thing is good! You can also PM him on IG @everythingskiffs.
> 
> thanks guys!


Fuck that


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

Seymour fish said:


> Fuck that


lmao, so harsh


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> So!
> 
> My friend runs an a social media page on Instagram called eveythingskiffs. He’s close to 1k followers and his supply on skiff pictures are running low. He will give you credit on Instagram if you have an account on here or Instagram. So, drop those pics! Sunsets, beached pics, poling pics, any thing is good! You can also PM him on IG @everythingskiffs.
> 
> thanks guys!


How much is he paying?


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> lmao, so harsh


Roflmao too ! Gonna stay harsh all day so hide the wimmen an chilluns


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don’t accept IG coin, bitcoin or any coin...crispy Benjamins only...


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> How much is he paying?


He paying good. A good opportunity to show off that skiff


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don’t accept IG coin, bitcoin or any coin...crispy Benjamins only...


don’t we all?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

So...send your buddy free content that he can monetize as part of yet another spammy, IG repost profile?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

What would I do with credit on Instagram?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

He should buy a camera and go take pictures of all the mentioned ones needed. Hell, he should buy a skiff and snap away.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

To quote Burgess Meredith from Grumpy Old Men, "You can crap in one hand and wish in the other and see which one fills up first."


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

GET OFF MY LAWN!!!!!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't have a skiff. Nor would I post it on IG. As a matter of fact I don't have IG and have no need for it. It's for kids, which I'm not


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Let me get this straight...

Your buddy has a blog about skiffs and can't get enough pictures?

Sounds like he needs to buy his own and go take some pictures.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Here’s the deal... I’m going to mail you a 10,000 check, but before you can deposit it, all I ask is you send me $2000 and I’ll buy a really good camera and take lots of “skiff” pics to send him. Deal?


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Water Bound said:


> Here’s the deal... I’m going to mail you a 10,000 check, but before you can deposit it, I ask is you send me $2000 and I’ll buy a really good camera and take lots of “skiff” pics to send him. Deal?


And it will be mailed or deposited to an account in Nigeria.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

You guys that were raised out in the sticks will know what I mean.

You know that moment when some out of town dude walks into the local hell hole bar. This is the internet equivalent of that!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Also you should know you're dealing with a lot of, paranoid, fringe of society, borderline personality disorder type folks here. That largely despise social media, aside from our dirty little corner of the internet. 

Just looked at your profile, Jesus son, you're not even old enough to remember Craigslist having hookers!!


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

Listen, the kid loves boats and sharing other peoples rigs. Give em a break. He enjoys it and it’s fun for him. Just tryna help him out. Sorry for askin


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

em = assuming him but one never knows 
Tryna = trying
Askin = asking
“get’n” = getting
Phresh skiff = dope sled


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

Megalops said:


> em = assuming him but one never knows
> Tryna = trying
> Askin = asking
> “get’n” = getting
> Phresh skiff = dope sled


Got that last one right


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

That’s a full moon, son. Take home from this trip = no poons!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> Listen, the kid loves boats and sharing other peoples rigs. Give em a break. He enjoys it and it’s fun for him. Just tryna help him out. Sorry for askin


No harm in asking. Just have to accept the answers you get.

Here is the deal for me. I may be speaking the same for others but this is my own take.

I think the whole interweb is just a massive con game. In 1997 when I was teaching at University of Chicago and the Internet was just getting started I said this is going to create an entirely new gamut of crimes we have never even thought about.

Con game...your buddy wants to use other people's possessions to fool people in thinking he is an expert in the subject matter. Con. (I have no idea what the kids site is about and no, I won't be checking it out) but the title refers to skiffs but he wants other people's property. Con.

The sheeple people who live by the gold star ratings are so easily fooled because all you have to do is look at the dates of the reviews and they are all close in timeframe. Guy says to his buddies, go online and give me a review. Poof, six 5 star ratings in 4 days and none for the last 3 years. Con.

Tell this "kid" to stop living the con game. He'll be happier not jonesin for another "like".


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Megalops said:


> View attachment 118832


Love the illegal navi lights 

We will get out and catch some this spring.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Well I'm trying to sell my skiff so I'll gladly whore myself out for some likes and hopefully someone with a suitcase full of cash. #everythingskiffs


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Top 5 favorite replies of this forum... but @DuckNut these days it’s no longer about gold stars, but more importantly, blue checkmarks! 

I will sadly say I have an IG, but in my defense, if I didn’t, I wouldn’t know when Haddrell’s is doing a fly tying night or when my favorite brands are having a sale... sad but true


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Come on guys post your skiff.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> No harm in asking. Just have to accept the answers you get.
> 
> Here is the deal for me. I may be speaking the same for others but this is my own take.
> 
> ...


I see where you come from. But he’s not doing this for gain. He gets absolutely nothing from it. He just admirers other people’s boats because he wants one. He’s only 17 tho. He just saw this and is confused. Kinda funny to see him read through this


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Come on guys post your skiff.
> 
> View attachment 118840


thanks bud.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Copahee Hound said:


> Top 5 favorite replies of this forum... but @DuckNut these days it’s no longer about gold stars, but more importantly, blue checkmarks!
> 
> I will sadly say I have an IG, but in my defense, if I didn’t, I wouldn’t know when Haddrell’s is doing a fly tying night or when my favorite brands are having a sale... sad but true


I don't do IG, tweet, twit, FB, etc...so I have no idea what they replaced gold stars with.

Guess I am out of touch.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Seymour fish said:


> Fuck that


That’s funny right there


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> I see where you come from. But he’s not doing this for gain. He gets absolutely nothing from it. He just admirers other people’s boats because he wants one. He’s only 17 tho. He just saw this and is confused. Kinda funny to see him read through this


Google will net him 16,837,616 skiff pictures in 0.44 seconds.

If he truly "gets absolutely nothing from it" then why is he spending time doing it. He could be watching the History channel and waste just as much time but maybe learn something in the process.

He is getting something out of it. Maybe not monetarily but I am willing to bet it is emotional. 

Since he is reading this I might suggest doing some research on the mental issues of exactly what he is doing. One of the leading causes of depression in young people.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Google will net him 16,837,616 skiff pictures in 0.44 seconds.
> 
> If he truly "gets absolutely nothing from it" then why is he spending time doing it. He could be watching the History channel and waste just as much time but maybe learn something in the process.
> 
> ...


The only thing he’s depressed about is not having a damn boat.  Like I said, he just loves boats. Been working on them with me since we were young. He’s working his ass off just to get a carolina skiff. All he dose is talk about boats, fishing and going to trade school be a marine mechanic


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> One of the leading causes of depression in young people.


One of the lesser know causes that I've personally been battling is lack of resident winter poon info in the Panhandle. You guys feel free to PM me intel, I don't know how much longer I can keep it together... getting dark.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Google will net him 16,837,616 skiff pictures in 0.44 seconds.
> 
> If he truly "gets absolutely nothing from it" then why is he spending time doing it. He could be watching the History channel and waste just as much time but maybe learn something in the process.
> 
> ...


and he wants pictures that aren’t really out there. So many pages use the common google pictures. He mainly gets photo submissions from other guys.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> All he dose is talk about boats, fishing and going to trade school be a marine mechanic


All BS aside, if he's considering going to MMI in Orlando tell him make DAMN sure he reads the fine print before he does any financial aide through that school. Unethical is an understatement.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> All BS aside, if he's considering going to MMI in Orlando tell him make DAMN sure he reads the fine print before he does any financial aide through that school. Unethical is an understatement.


what’s up with the financial aid there?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> I don't do IG, tweet, twit, FB, etc...so I have no idea what they replaced gold stars with.
> 
> Guess I am out of touch.


How on earth do even know what's going on in the world!?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> So!
> 
> My friend runs an a social media page on Instagram called eveythingskiffs. He’s close to 1k followers and his supply on skiff pictures are running low. He will give you credit on Instagram if you have an account on here or Instagram. So, drop those pics! Sunsets, beached pics, poling pics, any thing is good! You can also PM him on IG @everythingskiffs.
> 
> thanks guys!


Just go to the bragging section on here! There are a bunch of skiff pics! LOL


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

CPurvis said:


> Just go to the bragging section on here! There are a bunch of skiff pics! LOL


as you can see people don’t take lightly to you using their pictures. That’s why I’m trying to help him out.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> as you can see people don’t take lightly to you using their pictures. That’s why I’m trying to help him out.


I was kidding!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> what’s up with the financial aid there?


Couple buddies went there years ago. They were in a wreck and had to miss time at school. The outfit tried making them start repaying their loans immediately.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

CPurvis said:


> How on earth do even know what's going on in the world!?


I get my real news from Facebook news feeds.

LMAO

Honestly, I don't feel I am missing anything in my life by not using those things. Nothing I have ever heard was so earth shattering that I said I gotta sign up on this shit.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> Couple buddies went there years ago. They were in a wreck and had to miss time at school. The outfit tried making them start repaying their loans immediately.


I see, I’ll look into it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I send him a few. nice ig page. What a bunch of crab apples.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2020)

He has some nice pics there! Here is my take... Why do I care if he has anything to gain? If he asks me for a pic and I give it to him to use that’s on me right? If a pic of X-Caliber shows up on his page or what the hell ever it’s called on IG, it’s free advertisement for me so long as he holds up his end of the deal and gives credit where due. As far as MMI or trade school, Go for it if college doesn’t seem right for you. I will say he should at least get some college like an AA to better be prepared for many of the things I have had to learn the hard way! All that said, and I know there a few other techs on here... he better have thick skin and quick wit in this industry because it ain’t for the faint of heart!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> I get my real news from Facebook news feeds.
> 
> LMAO
> 
> Honestly, I don't feel I am missing anything in my life by not using those things. Nothing I have ever heard was so earth shattering that I said I gotta sign up on this shit.


How about staying connected with your best friend, parents, siblings, and children? I mean not earth shattering but I love seeing pics of my sisters hiking in Bolivia while Im blasting across the lower keys back country. I mean, your literally on your own form of social media right now. Its fun to say Look how I caught this fish and someone else says But I caught a bigger one. I get it though, just buy a bucket at Home Depot and stick your head in it.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Seymour fish said:


> Fuck that


Its unfortunate people are liking this. So rude for no reason.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

Drifter said:


> Its unfortunate people are liking this. So rude for no reason.


it’s all good, everyone has a different sense of humor


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> I don't have a skiff. Nor would I post it on IG. As a matter of fact I don't have IG and have no need for it. It's for kids, which I'm not


lol such a mature post on this web forum. Which is social media.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> He has some nice pics there! Here is my take... Why do I care if he has anything to gain? If he asks me for a pic and I give it to him to use that’s on me right? If a pic of X-Caliber shows up on his page or what the hell ever it’s called on IG, it’s free advertisement for me so long as he holds up his end of the deal and gives credit where due. As far as MMI or trade school, Go for it if college doesn’t seem right for you. I will say he should at least get some college like an AA to better be prepared for many of the things I have had to learn the hard way! All that said, and I know there a few other techs on here... he better have thick skin and quick wit in this industry because it ain’t for the faint of heart!


My friend said thanks for the advice! He’s been looking at a college in the keys that have a mechanics programs that fits him.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2020)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> My friend said thanks for the advice! He’s been looking at a college in the keys that have a mechanics programs that fits him.


No prob!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> The only thing he’s depressed about is not having a damn boat.  Like I said, he just loves boats. Been working on them with me since we were young. He’s working his ass off just to get a carolina skiff. All he dose is talk about boats, fishing and going to trade school be a marine mechanic


Hell I’m depressed because all I do is talk about boats and fishing and can’t get on the water lately to save my life! Once I get past this big project...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> as you can see people don’t take lightly to you using their pictures. That’s why I’m trying to help him out.


Not trying to be a dick here: but if he has 1,000 devotees, can't he ask them?


Drifter said:


> How about staying connected with your best friend, parents, siblings, and children? I mean not earth shattering but I love seeing pics of my sisters hiking in Bolivia while Im blasting across the lower keys back country. I mean, your literally on your own form of social media right now. Its fun to say Look how I caught this fish and someone else says But I caught a bigger one. I get it though, just buy a bucket at Home Depot and stick your head in it.


I stay connected with the telephone or in person and I am happy with that.

So out of curiosity I looked at your IG and if you need parts for your equipment that friend of yours in China can get them for you.  I can make it without.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

After reading some of these replies, y’all need to go fishing in your boat’s that you don’t share pictures of, in a bad way


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Drifter said:


> Its unfortunate people are liking this. So rude for no reason.


That’s funny right there


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> That’s funny right there


You might as well just ask everybody to send in pics of their wives, husbands, or, significant others
That’s funny right there too


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

WTF is the Crooked Snook Fishing Team? You one of those GoPro headband selfie stickers or a tournament fisherman?
I’ll send a pic of my skiff...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonterr said:


> You might as well just ask everybody to send in pics of their wives, husbands, or, significant others
> That’s funny right there too


Not happening!


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> WTF is the Crooked Snook Fishing Team? You one of those GoPro headband selfie stickers or a tournament fisherman?
> I’ll send a pic of my skiff...


no it’s just a group of guys who enter in tourneys and things like that. we don’t do that stuff


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

So this forum is not social media?if so many people on here hate and "don't do" internet searches or social media how did you end up here ? Agreed facebook and Instagram has its tools and devils but I know more of you have accounts than will admit.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

I know how this kid feels. Many years ago I asked a guide if I could have some pictures from trips past to use for my artwork. Crickets. Then after I have over $40k invested in my camera gear, to shoot my own source work for my own art (multi-media) I get it. It is hard to arrive at an idea for doing artwork that is truly original not done before, and the photography is valuable intellectual property. BUT I also sympathize with a young person who is totally ate up with love for boats, motors, fishing, generally the whole gamut of experiences relative to living on the water. SO he could be creative and start with a cell phone cam and start doing his own thing and I would bet he could go somewhere with that. And get a lot more out of it too.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Cell phone image in Alabama getting diesel driving home from picking her up. Would actually be surprised what a cell phone cam could produce... in the right hands of course. BTW this skiff sold, awaiting new Chittum. O yeah... =)


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hell I’m depressed because all I do is talk about boats and fishing and can’t get on the water lately to save my life! Once I get past this big project...


Same!!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hell I’m depressed because all I do is talk about boats and fishing and can’t get on the water lately to save my life! Once I get past this big project...


You and me both. Every single room. New floors. New baseboard(hate quarter round) new paint, lighting and to top it off. New knockdown ceiling texture. Every room! And I’m anal. Even taping off 1/16inch edge of ceiling at wall before spraying texture to provide a perfect paint line for wall. Won’t be wavy because of textured ceiling.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Not great but only had it a couple of weeks. I’m happy if he wants to use these so long as he tags Skimmer Skiffs to give them some publicity. Bobby does great work


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

What’s depressing is decent weather during the week then when the weekend comes it’s gale force: FU


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Me too. Starting up a new 100k bbl/day fractionation facility. Much OT until almost June. Good thing, help to pay for next skiff and by gosh should be the last one too. Sucks not having a boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> You and me both. Every single room. New floors. New baseboard(hate quarter round) new paint, lighting and to top it off. New knockdown ceiling texture. Every room! And I’m anal. Even taping off 1/16inch edge of ceiling at wall before spraying texture to provide a perfect paint line for wall. Won’t be wavy because of textured ceiling.


I did a solo full rebuild on the skiff hauling wagon’s engine, about to be done and get back to fishing!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Also you should know you're dealing with a lot of, paranoid, fringe of society, borderline personality disorder type folks here. That largely despise social media, aside from our dirty little corner of the internet.
> 
> Just looked at your profile, Jesus son, you're not even old enough to remember Craigslist having hookers!!


Our drug/vice unit used to sit around the office on slow days and troll hookers on Craigslist.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Drifter said:


> How about staying connected with your best friend, parents, siblings, and children? I mean not earth shattering but I love seeing pics of my sisters hiking in Bolivia while Im blasting across the lower keys back country. I mean, your literally on your own form of social media right now. Its fun to say Look how I caught this fish and someone else says But I caught a bigger one. I get it though, just buy a bucket at Home Depot and stick your head in it.


Nah, I don't care about any of that. Over the last 5 years, I've morphed into a combination of Clint Eastwood in Gran Torino and the Taliban. The only value I see in social media is occasionally looking up ex wives and girlfriends to snicker at the weight they've gained.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Not trying to be a dick here: but if he has 1,000 devotees, can't he ask them?
> 
> 
> I stay connected with the telephone or in person and I am happy with that.
> ...


I don't see anything negative there, theres bots that post on here too. 

And why if you look at someones pictures are you a devotee? Its like a magazine you don't have to go to the store and buy and finish in 5 minutes.

Either way its not different. My dad is the same way, spends all his time on adventure rider then says he doesn't instagram for the same reasons he is on adventure rider. He also has never seen one of my cranes, or been to any of our major job sites as they are remote. Also never seen my skiff and rarely sees my daughter as he works on the road too. Thats why he has a anonymous account he doesn't tell anyone about then he follows me and doesn't get we kids know!
I like looking at skiffs and set ups, thats why Im here. Its the same reason I will look at that guys photos. No one on this site is going to sell their iPhone photos of their skiffs, that that guy I'm sure isn't making money either. It is possible to like something and just do it to do it. 

My favorite part is you got curious so you checked me out on IG. Guilty!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

We should all just send dick pictures.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

redchaser said:


> We should all just send dick pictures.


I hope you meant “deck”.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> I hope you meant “deck”.


He....... he didn’t


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I did a solo full rebuild on the skiff hauling wagon’s engine, about to be done and get back to fishing!
> View attachment 118898


Engine looks great, stand looks.....tippy

Typically I wouldn't want to derail, but this one was never on the tracks..
How many HP?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

redchaser said:


> We should all just send dick pictures.


My skiff has a 24' pole and an extra 21' pole. Slide into my DM's for private pics big boy


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

OMG can it be reined in before too late? =)


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Mine is only 19' but it's a Stiffy.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> My skiff has a 24' pole and an extra 21' pole. Slide into my DM's for private pics big boy


Ha, I've got a 24' and *2 *21' poles.... (strange how this has degenerated into a pole measuring contest)


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2020)

Mine is only 19 but glass so built for the rough stuff!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

commtrd said:


> OMG can it be reined in before too late? =)


Nope. Straight into the gutter...
Hurry, someone post up some skiff porn to try and save us. This cold nasty weather is giving us all cabin fever


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> Engine looks great, stand looks.....tippy
> 
> Typically I wouldn't want to derail, but this one was never on the tracks..
> How many HP?


Until I beef up the tranny it will stay on a custom towing tune and be around 475. I can jack it up to 575-600 later with tuning.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Nope. Straight into the gutter...
> Hurry, someone post up some skiff porn to try and save us. This cold nasty weather is giving us all cabin fever


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Until I beef up the tranny it will stay on a custom towing tune and be around 475. I can jack it up to 575-600 later with tuning.


I did try to talk Mac into a cummins 12-valve transplant, but he wasn't having it...


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

commtrd said:


> I did try to talk Mac into a cummins 12-valve transplant, but he wasn't having it...


‘05 here. Can’t kill it


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Seymour fish said:


> ‘05 here. Can’t kill it


What does it mean when somebody is following you on here???
Never seen that before!
Weird


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

My pole is shorter than when it was younger and lightly splintered for extra pleasure.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonterr said:


> What does it mean when somebody is following you on here???
> Never seen that before!
> Weird


They like you


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> My pole is shorter than when it was younger and lightly splintered for extra pleasure.


Mine has a mud bar for when things get sticky.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I have a couple of push poles and a “Power” pole...Goes with my skiff’s tunnel nicely!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Drifter said:


> I don't see anything negative there, theres bots that post on here too.
> 
> And why if you look at someones pictures are you a devotee? Its like a magazine you don't have to go to the store and buy and finish in 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


Might be guilty of looking... Not guilty of signing up.

Two seconds after it told me to sign up I X'd out. 

I get it Drifter, and I understand why people use it, just not for me. Maybe some day but not today.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> no it’s just a group of guys who enter in tourneys and things like that. we don’t do that stuff


who "did you bring the datil pepper jelly for dem sammichs?"


Snakesurf said:


> View attachment 119012


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Might be guilty of looking... Not guilty of signing up.
> 
> Two seconds after it told me to sign up I X'd out.
> 
> I get it Drifter, and I understand why people use it, just not for me. Maybe some day but not today.


Im going to sell you on instagram. It has become my Microskiff mission. 

But in all seriousness, I just put a new tip on my pole and it can do anything anyone ever wanted.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> So!
> 
> My friend runs an a social media page on Instagram called eveythingskiffs. He’s close to 1k followers and his supply on skiff pictures are running low. He will give you credit on Instagram if you have an account on here or Instagram. So, drop those pics! Sunsets, beached pics, poling pics, any thing is good! You can also PM him on IG @everythingskiffs.
> 
> thanks guys!


just out of curiosity, why hasn’t your friend, who’s obsessed with all things fishing and skiffs, made an account and asked for these photos himself?


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

TieOneOnJax said:


> just out of curiosity, why hasn’t your friend, who’s obsessed with all things fishing and skiffs, made an account and asked for these photos himself?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Drifter said:


> Im going to sell you on instagram. It has become my Microskiff mission.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I just put a new tip on my pole and it can do anything anyone ever wanted.


I've dialed a rotary phone, listened to music from an 8 track tape, watched tv with tin foil on rabbit ear antennas and made it through the entire day without taking a picture of myself and still alive to remember it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> I've dialed a rotary phone, listened to music from an 8 track tape, watched tv with tin foil on rabbit ear antennas and made it through the entire day without taking a picture of myself and still alive to remember it.


That’s a great quote... might go viral!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hypothetical friend...


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

TieOneOnJax said:


> just out of curiosity, why hasn’t your friend, who’s obsessed with all things fishing and skiffs, made an account and asked for these photos himself?


he hasn’t made an actual account. He just floats around reading things off of here.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

Plus this was my doing not his. I offered and he said yes.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

DuckNut said:


> I've dialed a rotary phone, listened to music from an 8 track tape, watched tv with tin foil on rabbit ear antennas and made it through the entire day without taking a picture of myself and still alive to remember it.


And you still make butter with one of these:


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

SomaliPirate said:


> View attachment 118950


This is my favorite photo of all time. Didn’t this post have some drunk dudes putting plans for a tuna door on this skiff?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

some prefer a girthier push pole - fosters can style...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> This is my favorite photo of all time. Didn’t this post have some drunk dudes putting plans for a tuna door on this skiff?


That's my old skiff. My wife drew it on with a Sharpie.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

yobata said:


> some prefer a girthier push pole - fosters can style...


Jesus, man!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> That's my old skiff. My wife drew it on with a Sharpie.


Looks like stiffy


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Charles Hadley said:


> Looks like stiffy


That's what she said!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> That's what she said![


hahahaha


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Megalops said:


> View attachment 119098
> 
> And you still make butter with one of these:
> View attachment 119098


Haven't seen one of those in a long time, so I took a picture of it and reposted on my IG...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Megalops said:


> View attachment 119098
> 
> And you still make butter with one of these:
> View attachment 119098


No. But I was around when the bow and arrow was top secret.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

You guys need to be a little nicer. Here ya go crooked snook. 
My @ is @artandangling if you want to follow me.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Come on guys post your skiff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]Dammit man, you beat me to it!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

It's all about good and valuable content!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Backwater said:


>


She's a beaut clark


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

kjnengr said:


> You guys need to be a little nicer. Here ya go crooked snook.
> My @ is @artandangling if you want to follow me.


If you ever need a stunt double. let me know


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> he hasn’t made an actual account. He just floats around reading things off of here.


right, but that doesn’t answer the question about why your friend hasn’t made an account. This kinda feels like an “asking for a friend” joke.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

LowHydrogen said:


> One of the lesser know causes that I've personally been battling is lack of resident winter poon info in the Panhandle. You guys feel free to PM me intel, I don't know how much longer I can keep it together... getting dark.


You should be good with Spring Break around the corner.....Nevermind, wrong poon.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m guilty on the FB thing. Mostly to keep up with old friends and actually reconnected with my best friend and fishing buddy. My life is better than I could ever imagine since meeting her. Joined IG a couple of weeks ago for skiff porn and to connect with builders. Maybe even learn a thing or two


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> So!
> 
> My friend runs an a social media page on Instagram called eveythingskiffs. He’s close to 1k followers and his supply on skiff pictures are running low. He will give you credit on Instagram if you have an account on here or Instagram. So, drop those pics! Sunsets, beached pics, poling pics, any thing is good! You can also PM him on IG @everythingskiffs.
> 
> thanks guys!


You and your buddy should get out of the basement and get some sunshine.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

rcbrower said:


> You and your buddy should get out of the basement and get some sunshine.


 Trust me, we do. Fish almost every day. The cold front scared the fishing way though


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

TieOneOnJax said:


> right, but that doesn’t answer the question about why your friend hasn’t made an account. This kinda feels like an “asking for a friend” joke.
> 
> View attachment 119218


 I don’t know why he hasn’t made an account. Like I said, I offered to do it.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> Listen, the kid loves boats and sharing other peoples rigs. Give em a break. He enjoys it and it’s fun for him. Just tryna help him out. Sorry for askin


Not trying to be ugly but what he should do is start with buying some plans from @Chris Morejohn or bateau and a few dollars for a strong back and get to work. He can do it, then he can post his own pics. Just sayin


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is one for you


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2020)

mrbacklash said:


> Here is one for you
> 
> View attachment 119386


Love this pic... that fog is just cool!


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Boatbrains said:


> Love this pic... that fog is just cool!


iPhone lol


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Here you go my canoe on steroids.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

GaG8tor said:


> I’m guilty on the FB thing. Mostly to keep up with old friends and actually reconnected with my best friend and fishing buddy. My life is better than I could ever imagine since meeting her. Joined IG a couple of weeks ago for skiff porn and to connect with builders. Maybe even learn a thing or two


Go ahead and tell @DuckNut how great it is


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Drifter said:


> Go ahead and tell @DuckNut how great it is


I’m diggin’ the builds on IG. Can’t lie about it and pretend I’m not. I’ll start contributing when I start building mine.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

GaG8tor said:


> I’m diggin’ the builds on IG. Can’t lie about it and pretend I’m not. I’ll start contributing when I start building mine.


Which builds are you following?


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Drifter said:


> Which builds are you following?


A couple of Conchfish and Salt Boarworks’ FRS-15’s. Can’t recall the IG names off the top of my head but mostly same guys that are building here. I want to build one or the other, just trying to decipher it all. The Conchfish without a doubt is the superior design. Two totally different build methods. I’ve been battling with myself trying to decide which one. I really want to build both of them. The missus is totally on board with the Conchfish. She’s seen one in person so most likely that’s gonna be the route we go.I have ulterior motives for wanting to do the FRS-15. As for your your signature line? Yes almost on a daily basis.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Here you go my canoe on steroids.
> View attachment 119420
> View attachment 119422


I want one so bad.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> I want one so bad.


You can buy my hull and trailer whenever my Conchfish is done.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

The highlight of my instagram career was when Flip Pallot got on my page and liked 4 or 5 of my posts. I'm basically a fishing celebrity now.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> The highlight of my instagram career was when Flip Pallot got on my page and liked 4 or 5 of my posts. I'm basically a fishing celebrity now.


Hahahaha. He responded to one of my comments once. I screenshot it and hung it up on my wall.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

csnaspuck said:


> Hahahaha. He responded to one of my comments once. I screenshot it and hung it up on my wall.


I screenshotted and sent them to my wife squealing like a 12 year old girl at a Taylor Swift concert!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don’t accept IG coin, bitcoin or any coin...crispy Benjamins only...


Deadpresidendts only!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Deadpresidendts only!


Even that shit is just Fiat currency...IOUs


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Even that shit is just Fiat currency...IOUs


I only accept food, beer and fishing trips and beer.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> You can buy my hull and trailer whenever my Conchfish is done.


Let me know. I’ll see where I am financially when the time comes


----------



## Corpsmandoc08 (Feb 25, 2020)

clearwaterfisherman said:


> So!
> 
> My friend runs an a social media page on Instagram called eveythingskiffs. He’s close to 1k followers and his supply on skiff pictures are running low. He will give you credit on Instagram if you have an account on here or Instagram. So, drop those pics! Sunsets, beached pics, poling pics, any thing is good! You can also PM him on IG @everythingskiffs.
> 
> thanks guys!


----------



## Corpsmandoc08 (Feb 25, 2020)

Here is a couple.
Looking for one of the skiff i built a couple years ago.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

PalmsUp said:


> View attachment 120036
> View attachment 120036
> View attachment 120036


rip


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

csnaspuck said:


> Hahahaha. He responded to one of my comments once. I screenshot it and hung it up on my wall.


Was the picture frame made from Guava wood? Just asking...


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

csnaspuck said:


> Hahahaha. He responded to one of my comments once. I screenshot it and hung it up on my wall.


Flip is always the gentlemen and responds to IG posts often. He's just that nice.
Best,


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Popeye had it goin on back then!










Wait, I think I know where Morejohn got his gutter ideas from!  Popeye's skiff was a little back dated tho. He called it the "Iron." "FE" on the periodic table.  

Interesting propulsion tho. Could be a good jump-off-point there on a new form of small marine OB propulsion.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Backwater said:


> Popeye had it goin on back then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha,the fist in the back leg krank manuever!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

eightwt said:


> Was the picture frame made from Guava wood? Just asking...


I couldn't find any because he used all the guava wood for his push pole foot


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Seymour Fish's original reply was damn-straight funny. 

A poster above has gone out of his way to defend the merits of social media, and he made some decent points. But that doesn't negate the fact that Instagram is a poser's wet dream and FaceBook is defined by the "come covet my flawless life" crowd. Both platforms foster a look-at-me mentality that suck the soul of out what I love about angling. They also cultivate insincerity. I mean, a foodie will gladly post artfully framed, perfectly filtered shots of himself smiling over a plate of double-hot tacos...but we never see a follow-up post about the screaming trots and stained shorts that follow, do we?

I'm a hypocrite, though. I use both FB and IG and they will soon factor in heavily when I launch an angling-related venture. You gotta take the dysfunction with the sweet. Or just tune out entirely as DuckNut does and enjoy the unrivaled bliss of a more silent and simple life. He's arguably the wisest one among us.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2020)

shallowfish1 said:


> Seymour Fish's original reply was damn-straight funny.
> 
> A poster above has gone out of his way to defend the merits of social media, and he made some decent points. But that doesn't negate the fact that Instagram is a poser's wet dream and FaceBook is defined by the "come covet my flawless life" crowd. Both platforms foster a look-at-me mentality that suck the soul of out what I love about angling. They also cultivate insincerity. I mean, a foodie will gladly post artfully framed, perfectly filtered shots of himself smiling over a plate of double-hot tacos...but we never see a follow-up post about the screaming trots and stained shorts that follow, do we?
> 
> I'm a hypocrite, though. I use both FB and IG and they will soon factor in heavily when I launch an angling-related venture. You gotta take the dysfunction with the sweet. Or just tune out entirely as DuckNut does and enjoy the unrivaled bliss of a more silent and simple life. He's arguably the wisest one among us.


Agreed, I too recently took to IG and youtube as part of my ventures to get a little free marketing exposure. So far it is slow but working out. I also enjoy watching others builds and living vicariously through the likes of Mr. @DBStoots and FLIP PALLET! They share some amazing pics of places a guy like me may never otherwise get to see. Do I get jealous? Hell no, they earned it and are fortunate enough to enjoy it and kind enough to share with us. I don’t consider it showing off or bragging. I consider it sharing their passion with us! I also use it for fuel to strive to be better and make my business succeed so that maybe one day I can post pics of me and mine in the amazon slaying giant peacock bass or off Costa Rica with a gorgeous sailfish on fly tackle. Of course, I am a glass is half full kind of guy and do not judge my success in life off the next guys success. I don’t get jealous, I live my life how I want and within my means as should everybody. I also live 5 minutes from the Homosassa river, 12minutes from Ozello, 7 minutes from the Chassahowitzka, 15minutes from the Crystal River, and 25minutes to the Yankeetown ramp and don’t have a job that keeps me away for days/weeks/months at a time so who is really the lucky one?
Ok, maybe I was bragging on social media a little there!


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

BoatBrains wrote:


Boatbrains said:


> Agreed, I too recently took to IG and youtube as part of my ventures to get a little free marketing exposure. So far it is slow but working out. I also enjoy watching others builds and living vicariously through the likes of Mr. @DBStoots and FLIP PALLET! They share some amazing pics of places a guy like me may never otherwise get to see. Do I get jealous? Hell no, they earned it and are fortunate enough to enjoy it and kind enough to share with us. I don’t consider it showing off or bragging. I consider it sharing their passion with us! *I also use it for fuel to strive to be better and make my business succeed so that maybe one day I can post pics of me and mine in the amazon slaying giant peacock bass or off Costa Rica with a gorgeous sailfish on fly tackle. *Of course, I am a glass is half full kind of guy and do not judge my success in life off the next guys success. I don’t get jealous, I live my life how I want and within my means as should everybody. I also live 5 minutes from the Homosassa river, 12minutes from Ozello, 7 minutes from the Chassahowitzka, 15minutes from the Crystal River, and 25minutes to the Yankeetown ramp and don’t have a job that keeps me away for days/weeks/months at a time so who is really the lucky one?
> Ok, maybe I was bragging on social media a little there!



Funny you should mention peacock bass...which is one of the products I'll be offering in said pending venture. Oh, and I grew up in Costa Rica (dad was a cattle farmer from Brandon, FL area who moved us there years ago). Sneak peek...










So it's said, you sure have a healthy outlook on life.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2020)

shallowfish1 said:


> BoatBrains wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

shallowfish1 said:


> BoatBrains wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spent most of my childhood in Panama and PR and loved chasing those peacocks with my ultralights.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

SomaliPirate said:


> I spent most of my childhood in Panama and PR and loved chasing those peacocks with my ultralights.


Very cool. My dad took us on long road trips through guatemala, el salvador, nicaragua, panama, etc. For the son of a cracker farmer from a podunk central FL town he sure had a serious case of the wanderlust. Have you been back to Panama since? That place is an angling mecca. Then again, so is CR and most of the Central American coastlines.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

shallowfish1 said:


> Very cool. My dad took us on long road trips through guatemala, el salvador, nicaragua, panama, etc. For the son of a cracker farmer from a podunk central FL town he sure had a serious case of the wanderlust. Have you been back to Panama since? That place is an angling mecca. Then again, so is CR and most of the Central American coastlines.


I haven't been back to Panama since we left. I haven't even been back to PR since about 2006. I do miss the tropics though. We had a semi tame coatimundi living in the yard, parrots in the trees, fish all over the place...it was a blast.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

SomaliPirate said:


> I haven't been back to Panama since we left. I haven't even been back to PR since about 2006. I do miss the tropics though. We had a semi tame coatimundi living in the yard, parrots in the trees, fish all over the place...it was a blast.


Ha! Same. We had toucans and coatis (we called them pizotes) as pets. The coatis were actually great once domesticated. We had a blast down there in the 70s also -- long before that little country became more developed or affected by drugs, inner city crime, etc. Thanks for sparking some memories.


----------

